# Western Unimount won't turn left



## daredevil1

When I push the joystick to the left the plow goes up, instead of left. Replaced the relays, didn't help. Any thoughts?


----------



## kel1

Did you replace the filter?


----------



## daredevil1

No I have not


----------



## kel1

That worked for me before. Give it a shot.


----------



## daredevil1

OK thanks, will give it a try. Only used it a few times last season (was my first season using a plow) and haven't changed the fluid yet so hopefully I can figure it out OK. And yes I know you're supposed to change it every year.


----------



## kel1

Make sure to change the gasket too. Hope it works for you. Good luck.


----------



## beam

check to see if valve is stuck


----------



## RepoMan207

Run these tests first. It maybe the controller, a stuck valve, broken wire within a harness, clogged filter, debrie in the pump.....Might as well narrow it down to plow or truck first.


----------



## no lead

i say your poppet spring is broken. will it go up and down?


----------



## daredevil1

Ok well it started working by itself for a little while and now it will only go right, and not up, lol.


----------



## RepoMan207

Look for broken pins & wires in your control harness & run those tests.


----------



## daredevil1

But the motor still functions.


----------



## RepoMan207

Thats a different animal all together. The solenoid controls that. Think of it this way, when you select a function on your controller, 2 things happen after that 1.) the motor is activated which in turns activates the pump to supply the pressure. Now you have force.....but no direction, thus comes #2. 2.) the appropriate cartridge(s) is activated to perform the selected function. In your case you have force....but no direction, or limited direction. You problem is control side. It's not activating a cartridge(s), on some functions more then one cartridge valve has to be activated to carry out a specific function, otherwise it will either perform a different function then requested, or do nothing at all.

Any number of things could cause this. Fluid blockage (insufficient PSI), stuck valve, inoperable valve, something blocking a valves operation, more times then not it's an electrical issue though, meaning everything leading up to the coils/cartridges (Control harnesses, connectors, and even sometimes the controller itself). The easiest way to find the issue is to run through the system...systematicaly running tests and checking things over. Otherwise you end up chasing your own tail and your plow still doesn't work.

Now your initial problem indicated the S2 cartridge wasn't functioning, Either because it had it's own issues, or it wasn't getting supplied a signal. To raise the plow the S3 is activated solely, but to turn it left, the S2 & the S3 have to get signal...so when it only got signal to the S3 & not the S2, it preformed what the S3 does by itself; raise.

Now that it worked for a little while, and you only have right, and no left or up.....It looks to be an electrical connection to me.

Start with the simple things. Check your harness connections. Look for broken wires and or pins. Remove the Cartridge valve cover and check that the clips are secured to the coils properly. Use a pair of pliers to carefully tighten any loose ones up.

Do the "Coil Activation" test first (above in my other post). Here is a diagram of the cartridge locations. Once you remove the cover, there should also be a diagram on the back side of the cover, as well as a color coating guide for the wire locations. There is one specific power to each one, then a trailing ground that jumps from one to the next.


----------



## daredevil1

Okie dokie, I'll see what I can do.


----------



## daredevil1

Ok I cleaned the connection where it plugs into the plow and now it's working.


----------



## RepoMan207

Sweet. Happy Plowing.


----------

